# How do you pronounce Merengue?



## trenchdragon (May 17, 2014)

Merengue is originally a Spanish word pronounced 'murr-an-gay' but in English it sounds like 'murr-ang'. It can go either way though. I pronounce it like 'murr-ang'.

How do you say her name?


----------



## Libertae (May 17, 2014)

I thought it was always pronounced the Spanish way


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 17, 2014)

'murr-ang'


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 17, 2014)

I pronounce it the Spanish way.


----------



## Wholockian (May 17, 2014)

Murr-ang


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

I've been wondering this for ages aswell! xD

I don't even know why but I pronounce it "mur-eng" even though I'd say it would most likely be "mur-ang", as that's how you pronounce the name of the white fluffy biscuit things.


----------



## doctor creeper (May 17, 2014)

I've always pronounced it the Spanish way and I didn't even know people pronounced it "merr-ang" until like 2 years ago.


----------



## (Alice) (May 17, 2014)

Mer-ang. I feel like it was supposed to be Meringue, like lemon meringue pie, and they accidentally used the wrong one. Anyway, she responds to that pronunciation with the megaphone.


----------



## Amalthea (May 17, 2014)

I pronounce her name the english way, because that's the only way I've heard it before. :0 I didn't know it came from spanish.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 17, 2014)

I say it the Spanish way.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 17, 2014)

Meh-ren-goo, I just realised how weird that is


----------



## trenchdragon (May 17, 2014)

Yeah it's like lemon murr-ang pie. Growing up that was what my family called it so I guess it stuck.


----------



## Regina Cordium (May 17, 2014)

I...didn't know people pronounced it like 'merr-ang' o_o I've always pronounced it 'Merr-ehn-gay'


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 17, 2014)

Merr-ang.. I've never heard anyone say it any differently in the UK.


----------



## Umbvix (May 17, 2014)

I always figured murr-ang because that's how we say the dessert. Murr-an-gay is for a dance, not a dessert.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 17, 2014)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> Mer-ang. I feel like it was supposed to be Meringue, like lemon meringue pie, and they accidentally used the wrong one. Anyway, she responds to that pronunciation with the megaphone.



I second this.. It's how I say it.


----------



## Hot (May 17, 2014)

I just say "Mer-eng-eue". Tried saying it the Spanish way, but it just doesn't feel comfortable for me.


----------



## Rion45 (May 17, 2014)

I say it the spanish way. Merr-ang sounds incomplete to me....but I never heard of the dessert or even ate it xD So that may be why.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (May 17, 2014)

I say Merr-ang. I didn't even know there was another way to say it.


----------



## Birdinator (May 17, 2014)

Murr - ang


----------



## Improv (May 17, 2014)

Murr - ang. Didn't know there was another pronunciation.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 17, 2014)

Go google dictionary and it will teach you how to pronounce~

Is something like Murr-rang-gye

Before this I always thought it should be pronounce like Me-ring-que~ Sound nicer!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (May 17, 2014)

I also say murr-ang, like the pie.  I figured because she was dessert decorated, that was what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Marii (May 17, 2014)

I say it the Spanish way: "meh-reng-geh". I've just always been used to it, from talking about the music genre. lol.
If it was spelled "Meringue", I'd say it like "muh-rang".


----------



## Mariah (May 17, 2014)

Meringue. I like baking, not the Spanish dance.


----------



## saehanfox (May 17, 2014)

Murr-ring


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 17, 2014)

I call her "Rocksteady".....I doubt ANYONE will get that reference....


----------



## debinoresu (May 17, 2014)

i don't say murr-ang, but merr-ang

i didn't know it came from spanish haha


----------



## Mariah (May 17, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> murr-ang, but merr-ang


Is that not the exact same thing?


----------



## scarfboyxiv (May 17, 2014)

I've always pronounced it 'murr-ang' because... that's just how I've always pronounced it and heard it pronounced. I didn't even know a Spanish pronunciation existed until now. I'm going to have to use it now!


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 17, 2014)

I've always said something like, "Mare-en-goo". I'm terrible at pronunciation. <xD Good to know what her name's supposed to sound like now.


----------



## Libertae (May 17, 2014)

Tbh I call her Mer-reng because it sounds prettier. But I definitely called her Mer-ren-gay before that .-.


----------



## debinoresu (May 17, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Is that not the exact same thing?



not really

i pronounce mur and mer differently but?? idk about you

like ive always made an _ur_ sound when theres an ur and an _er_ sound when there s an er but you know different folks different strokes

eduit** and not like umn er

like 

air er

yea? yea


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 17, 2014)

Murr-ang


----------



## Swiftstream (May 17, 2014)

Meren-gay


----------



## Rika092 (May 18, 2014)

murr-ang~~


----------



## olivetree123 (May 18, 2014)

I pronounce the food like murr-ang but her name like mur-ehng

mer-ren-gay just sounds odd I've never heard that before


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 18, 2014)

I go Murr-ang


----------



## Aesthetic (May 18, 2014)

like my ring with a strong boston accent


----------



## heirabbit (May 18, 2014)

Merr-ang.


----------



## Titi (May 18, 2014)

To be honest I pronounce it like the dessert meringue... It just makes much more sense to me and the pronounciation isn't that different. XD


----------



## mikanmilk (May 18, 2014)

I say meh-reng. Pretty sure she's named after a dessert and not a dance. Is the dessert pronounced meh-ren-gay in Spanish too?


----------



## Titi (May 18, 2014)

mikanmilk said:


> I say meh-reng. Pretty sure she's named after a dessert and not a dance. Is the dessert pronounced meh-ren-gay in Spanish too?



No it is a french dessert. Pronounced murang.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2014)

i say it the english way


----------



## bellafez (May 18, 2014)

Whilst I recognise that it's supposed to be pronounced murr-ang, I still always say in my head 'mair-en-gyew'


----------



## Syndra (May 18, 2014)

i usually pronounce it as 'murr-ang', but i occasionally add more emphasis to the 'ng' by saying 'g(u)hh' (haha i'm not so sure myself)


----------



## Stacie (May 18, 2014)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> Mer-ang. I feel like it was supposed to be Meringue, like lemon meringue pie, and they accidentally used the wrong one. Anyway, she responds to that pronunciation with the megaphone.



I feel the same way about them mixing up meringue and merengue but I pronounce it Spanish since that's the word they ended up using.  People don't call tortillas tortil-las, r-right?



Ami Mercury said:


> I call her "Rocksteady".....I doubt ANYONE will get that reference....



So, do you call Rasher Bebop too?


----------



## Doll (May 18, 2014)

I say Murr-rang.


----------



## Waluigi (May 18, 2014)

Just say cake rhino.


----------



## requiem (May 18, 2014)

i pronounce it the english way because it's how i've always said it u w u  but it doesn't bother me if people say it the spanish way


----------



## mikanmilk (May 18, 2014)

Titi said:


> No it is a french dessert. Pronounced murang.



I know lol, I was just curious what the pronunciation of the dessert name is in Spanish.


----------



## Mira (May 18, 2014)

Pronouncing it the Spanish way before knowing it's Spanish. Geez xD In case anyone's wondering how it sounds; just click here and press the listen button!


----------



## estypest (May 18, 2014)

Like meringue but with an e..  Mer-eng..


----------



## 620 (May 18, 2014)

I say murr-ang. Like lemon meringue pie. Mer-en-gay is such a mouthful for me, lololol.


----------



## Noofle (May 18, 2014)

I speak Spanish and since it is a Spanish word it is " Me-ren-gey" for me  ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



GlitterNailPolish said:


> I also say murr-ang, like the pie.  I figured because she was dessert decorated, that was what it's supposed to be.


 I too agree with this thought.  ^^


----------



## Stitched (May 18, 2014)

Merr-ang since that's how you say the dessert, I think.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

Stacie said:


> I feel the same way about them mixing up meringue and merengue but I pronounce it Spanish since that's the word they ended up using.  People don't call tortillas tortil-las, r-right?
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you call Rasher Bebop too?



Actually yes!


----------



## crystalmilktea (May 18, 2014)

I say mur-ang as well, except when I'm randomly calling out her name while looking for her then I call her Merengoo LOL


----------



## Ettienne (May 18, 2014)

I pronounce it the English way as in a lemon meringue pie. If she was dressed as a tropical dancer, then I would say merengue. Since she's a dessert, I pronounce it that way. I think the spelling was a translation flub.


----------



## SolarInferno (May 18, 2014)

I pronounce it muh-rang like it's used when it's part of a dessert.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 18, 2014)

I say Merengue, like the dance. ...I don't know why they did this in the English games. They should've just kept her name as Patty like in the Japanese and French games.


----------

